# ADA Aqua soil, Tropica Plant Growth Substrate or Eco-complete?



## DavidW

Hi, Now I'm looking to setup a new tank and after doing quite a bit of research I've ended up shortlisting theses combinations and thought I'd ask for peoples opinions and experiences on these products.

ADA Aqua Soil - Seems to get rave reviews but have head horror stories about this stuff killing fish if you disturb it.
Eco-complete topped with sand - again heard good this and currently have this in my small planted tank, but not sure if it's the best way to go for my larger tank build
Tropica Plant Growth Substrate topped with fine gravel - heard really good things, but again a bit worried what may happen if disturbed.
If I was just doing a planted tank I'd probably opt for the ADA, but my new planted tank build will also house my discus fish, so am a bit concerned it may affect their health if it get disturbed.

So what do you guy's thinks the best substrate for me to use which will be great for the plants and the discus?

Thanks


----------



## SinkorSwim

I can only vouch for Tropica plant growth and fine 0.5-2 mm substrate, plants (so far) seem to be thriving, especially the cuba, it seems to love this combo. If Discus are known foragers I'd give it a miss as Tropica advises cutting at the plant/root transition to avoid disturbance; Either that or have a thicker than normal substrate to ensure no dirt gets pulled up.
Eco complete from what I've read seems a good compromise, but never used it myself.

I hope someone with more experience can jump in and help ya out here.


----------



## John S

I've used / use Eco-complete. I don't think a sand cap will work as  the sand will work its way through the particles which are mixed in size. I capped mine with gravel once and that disappeared after a few months. If I was to do my tank again I would use something else. I'm not saying it wasn't any good, but I got this when I first started a planted tank and before I found UKAPS. There are cheaper options out there that do the same thing.


----------



## DavidW

From my observations the discus don't tend to forage too deep in the sand I have in my current tank, and don't really disturb the substrate that much. My dwarf pleco on the other hand tears the place up.


----------



## DavidW

John S - you mentioned there are other cheaper alternatives to Eco-complete, can you let me know what they are thanks.
I've been using eco-complete topped with sand and the eco -compete has started to make it's way to the surface, this is mainly down to me cleaning the sand and the pleco digging everywhere. I do like eco-compete but it is expensive and for my tank only seems to work with certain plants, but this could also be down to only having the standard lights.


----------



## Chris Jackson

Might I suggest you add Dennerle Deponit with a gravel overlayer as an option. I started with this stuff in the early 90's and it just works very well and I never had it rising to the surface of the gravel, it's a better than Eco Complete from my experience. I doubt that ADA Aquasoil would be a problem really either if the discus are regularly digging about. The problems only arrive when you disturb a deep layer of substrate that hasn't ever been disturbed.


----------



## SinkorSwim

Read very favourable things about the dennerle deponit, I nearly went with it myself. And I can certainly vouch for the dennerle garlenkies substrate, it's very fine and my plants have taken exceptionally well. It's also made for shrimp so if you're adding inverts they'll love it.


----------



## DavidW

Thanks  for the info guys. I've had a look at the Dennerle DeponitMix Professional 9in1 and it look like a good cost effect option.


----------



## DavidW

Hi, been doing a bit more research into Dennerle and have seen the Scapers soil they do is well priced and I've read a few good things about it. Has anyone had any experience with it? Thanks


----------



## DavidW

Anyone used Dennerle scrapers soil? Can you plant straight away or does it release ammonia?
thanks


----------



## DavidW

Ok, finally ordered the substrate for my tank. And I've gone for none of the ones I mentioned instead I've gone for Cal Aqua Labs Black Earth Premium with Green Base XR. Read some good thing about this stuff fingers crossed I made the correct choice. Guess only time will tell now.


----------



## alto

Did you get this through Aquasabi?
looks like a very nice product, the black earth anyway  

 - the green base just looks strange ... maybe do a test to check how well it "returns" to base should you inadvertently bring it to the surface when removing plants ... you can always use a mesh layer between

Cal Aqua FB page has some very nice scape (including some from Yoda) 

I hope you journal this in detail, it would be great to see/follow a tank done up with this substrate


----------



## DavidW

alto said:


> Did you get this through Aquasabi?
> looks like a very nice product, the black earth anyway
> 
> - the green base just looks strange ... maybe do a test to check how well it "returns" to base should you inadvertently bring it to the surface when removing plants ... you can always use a mesh layer between
> 
> Cal Aqua FB page has some very nice scape (including some from Yoda)
> 
> I hope you journal this in detail, it would be great to see/follow a tank done up with this substrate



Yep going to journal everything.


----------



## DavidW

The substrate turned up


----------



## rebel

Black Earth is nice and doesn't release too much ammonia. It's very light to plant on though.


----------



## EdwinK

DavidW said:


> Anyone used Dennerle scrapers soil? Can you plant straight away or does it release ammonia?
> thanks



You should plant any tank straight away despite the substrate's properties of releasing ammonia. Plants will help a great deal to do so called "tank cycling" and you'll be able to introduce your fish sooner.


----------



## DavidW

EdwinK said:


> releasing ammonia


One good thing about black earth is that it says there is not big ammonia release. I plant to plant as soon as I get everything setup. Thanks for the info.


----------

